# Oblivion: versiegeltes Portal im Anvil Herrenhaus öffnen?



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. Mai 2006)

*Oblivion: versiegeltes Portal im Anvil Herrenhaus öffnen?*

In Anvil kann man ja dieses Herrenhaus kaufen, in welchem is spukt.
Frage: Wie bekomm ich dieses versiegelte Portal im Keller auf?
Der Benarius Nachfahre will mir nicht dorthin folgen, so wie es der Questtext vorsieht....


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Oblivion: versiegeltes Portal im Anvil Herrenhaus öffnen?*



			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 11.05.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> In Anvil kann man ja dieses Herrenhaus kaufen, in welchem is spukt.
> Frage: Wie bekomm ich dieses versiegelte Portal im Keller auf?
> Der Benarius Nachfahre will mir nicht dorthin folgen, so wie es der Questtext vorsieht....




das frag ich mich auch...


----------



## perry1965 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Oblivion: versiegeltes Portal im Anvil Herrenhaus öffnen?*



			
				Herbboy am 11.05.2006 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> GR-Thunderstorm am 11.05.2006 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, muß man vorher alle Geister über den Jordan schicken, dann macht einem der Benarius Nachfahre das Portal auf, dann geht Ihr rein und .....
Ach ja und ganz wichtig. Da liegt irgendwo, ich glaub im Erdgeschoss (bei der Eingangstüre nach links in dem Raum wo der Schrank steht auf dem Boden)so eine Knochenhand rum, die muß man unbedingt mitnehmen. Die gehört dem Original Benarius und die braucht er noch

Gruß perry


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Oblivion: versiegeltes Portal im Anvil Herrenhaus öffnen?*



			
				perry1965 am 11.05.2006 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 11.05.2006 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 welche geister...?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Oblivion: versiegeltes Portal im Anvil Herrenhaus öffnen?*



			
				Herbboy am 11.05.2006 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> perry1965 am 11.05.2006 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Geister kommen erst, wenn man mind. 1Stunde im *Bett* in dem Haus geschlafen hat.
Und die kommen immer wieder wenn man das Haus betritt, auch wenn man nur aufn Balkon geht..


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Oblivion: versiegeltes Portal im Anvil Herrenhaus öffnen?*



			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 11.05.2006 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Geister kommen erst, wenn man mind. 1Stunde im *Bett* in dem Haus geschlafen hat.
> Und die kommen immer wieder wenn man das Haus betritt, auch wenn man nur aufn Balkon geht..


 ach so... ich hatte nie nen levelaufstieg, als ich zufälig in der stadt war, daher hab ich da nie das bett benutzt


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Oblivion: versiegeltes Portal im Anvil Herrenhaus öffnen?*



			
				Herbboy am 11.05.2006 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> GR-Thunderstorm am 11.05.2006 20:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soooo... ein Kumpel hat mir gesagt wies geht Herby.. 

Du musst links neben der Eingangstür die Skeletthand und den Zettel mitnehmen. Den Zettel zeigst du dann dem Benarius Nachkommen (der der dir das Haus verkauft hat) in der Kaiserstadt im Elfengartenbezirk in der Schänke. Der will dich dann in Anvil in der Schänke treffen und dann öffnet er für dich das Portal. Alles was du dann machen musst is auf den Altar mit dem Skelett klicken.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## kingston (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Oblivion: versiegeltes Portal im Anvil Herrenhaus öffnen?*

Wenn man im grossen Sammelthread für Quests auf "Thread Ansicht" wechselt, wird man etwas weiter unten viele viele Antworten zum Thema 
 " Haus in Anvil" finden. Dort wird die ganze Prozedere sehr gut erklärt.  
Nur so nebenbei.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Oblivion: versiegeltes Portal im Anvil Herrenhaus öffnen?*



			
				kingston am 12.05.2006 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man im grossen Sammelthread für Quests auf "Thread Ansicht" wechselt, wird man etwas weiter unten viele viele Antworten zum Thema
> " Haus in Anvil" finden. Dort wird die ganze Prozedere sehr gut erklärt.
> Nur so nebenbei.



Hab keine Lust mir an die 1000 Postings durchzulesen um 1 oder 2 Posts zu finden die meine Frage beantworten...   
Ich find  Sammelthreads irgendwie zum...


----------



## kingston (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Oblivion: versiegeltes Portal im Anvil Herrenhaus öffnen?*



			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 13.05.2006 01:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab keine Lust mir an die 1000 Postings durchzulesen um 1 oder 2 Posts zu finden die meine Frage beantworten...
> Ich find  Sammelthreads irgendwie zum...



Dafür gibt es ja den Button " Thread Ansicht". Und im Sammelthread wurde extra darauf hingewiesen immer eine eigene Überschrift zum jeweiligen Thema zu schreiben damit das ganze übersichtlich wird. Dann kann man ganz einfach das passende finden. Solltest du mal versuchen.


----------

